# Broken Fibula - Riding road on it in an aircast?



## whittij (Aug 10, 2004)

I broke my fibula mtb'ing a cpl inches above the ankle 2 1/2 weeks ago, am on day 19 in an aircast. No surgery. Ortho cleared me to ride the indoor trainer after 7 days, using pain as a guide. Was tough the first cpl times, but I've been able to build-up to 90mins at HR130 w/o much pain. Now debating if I can hit the pavement. Anyone out there ride their road or mtb on pavement at this point in the recovery process of a broken fibula? Hills?

My only concern: the ortho nurse didn't think I could separate the leg by muscle strength alone, but the initial injury was an undiagnosed fracture which ached until I snapped it into a clean break 2wks later while riding uphill on the mtb, so i'm thinking it is possible to pull the healing bone segments apart with leg strength. Debating if it's worth the risk. My motto has been "no setbacks" but the amazing late summer weather has me going crazy inside.


thanks - jw


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I was riding around the neighborhood 2 weeks after surgery when I broke my tib/fib in pretty much the same place. Once the splint was removed and the cast was installed, I began cruising around in the mountain bike.

Only really concern is if you have to put a foot down.


----------



## Window_shopper (May 23, 2010)

I really think that what u are looking for is just an excuse to ride.Even if someone did ride on the road with your problem and made it intact he would probably have been very lucky.Doctors have no profit from suggesting such a simple therapy as keeping you out of the bike,at least the ones that do somewhat care about their patients.Go find a good and concious doctor(thought u seem to already have one) and discuss your concerns with him not with Tom,Dick and Harry.Experience says that whoever jeopardises with subtle ballances generally gets a good wack in their head(I can tell u that 1st handed).You know that if the injury is subtle it is definitely not worth the risk of getting onto pavement(especially since u can ride a static).You know what you have toand for what u don't ,u know where the answer isJust face the situation as it is and make your choices in honesty.Just a humble fellow's opinion,be well.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Give it another month on the trainer. Going crazy is something you do have control over, just deal with it.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

You're lucky. I broke my left fib playing hockey in mid Jan and now have a plate/4 screws. Was on crutches 5 wks and then walked without the boot at 5. Skated again at 9, lol. Lots of biking this summer helping to get back in shape for the ice which began a week ago. I'd consult with the doctor and be brutally honest with him/her and follow recommendations regarding any stress on the leg. I pushed hard but had the okay to do so. Remember that it's much better now to let it heal than deal with pain/issues the rest of yor life.

Before surgery and after, lol...


----------



## whittij (Aug 10, 2004)

*update - broken fibula*

thought someone out there would benefit from an update on the healing process of a broken fibula (with no surgery) - as i was looking for general info on healing time, ability to train, etc after i broke mine... btw, i am 35 (for reference), weigh 155, am 5"9". my ortho mentioned my ability to do tasks sooner in the healing process was assisted by my weight.

a cpl days after my last post i was cleared to ride outside with my aircast on with flat pedals (at the 3wk point). i'd been riding the trainer since day 10 (with great care and caution!). my concern with riding outside is that it is hard to tell when/if it is the muscles and tendons are aching or if the bone was aching. but, my ortho told me to take it easy and just spin away and "listen to my body." this is not easy when you have been mtnbike racing for a 10 years - as you get accustomed to aches and pains. i tried to avoid hills with over a 10% grade and would spin in my grannie on steeps. rides averaged 90mins, with frequent days off to ensure leg wasn't stressed. the leg would ache, but i found that i could tell if it was the muscles or bone. it was necessary (and safer from my point of view) to lift my foot from the pedal when going downhill - especially on dirt. Overall, I believe my quick recovery was aided by increased blood flow and keeping the muscles working during these early weeks.

after 7 weeks i was cleared to ride with clipless pedals and am feeling fantastic. the muscle mass in the broken leg deteriorated, but not nearly to the degree it would have if not riding. i'm now itching to mtnbike, but am waiting until the 12wk point at which my ortho said the bone would be as strong as before.

this post is not to give anyone else the green light to do as i have done! your doc / ortho is the one to give you the go-ahead, but to simply let folks know what to expect. as i was freaking-out after breaking my leg and wanted to know what others had experienced.

my neighbor broke his fibula (spiral fracture) on the same day i broke mine. super weird coincidence. we became broken leg bros and rode together while healing. he is now in Moab killing it on the trails. his ortho didn't clear him at 100%, but told him it'd probably be ok. that is to say, his bone isn't 100%, but can take pretty much anything other than a direct shot to the fracture site. he is 47 yrs old!

be well. keep the rubber side down!!!


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*Just got the word*

Going under the scapel this thursday. Broken rt. fibula, spiral,2 inches above the ankle. Doc said 6 weeks before riding/hard effort. 12 weeks before riding. That guy is killing me.


----------

